# Cheapest place to buy v7?



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

where can I buy a CHEAP v7?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

www.v-cubes.com


----------



## riffz (Mar 25, 2009)

v-cubes.com

or

dealextreme.com

But I would recommend the actual V-Cubes website when ordering such an expensive puzzle. You can't really get them much cheaper, unless you buy the knock-offs (DON'T!)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2009)

That's an oximoron... I want a V7...


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> www.v-cubes.com


prices went up


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > www.v-cubes.com
> ...



No they didn't. 

Good lucky finding a cheaper one unless you wanna try e-bay.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



they went up like yesterday. The v cube collection is now $121.00


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.thinkgeek.com

$59.99 w/ ~$7 shipping

That's where I got mine.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

riffz said:


> v-cubes.com
> 
> or
> 
> ...



I dont think they have 7 layer knockoffs yet XD


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> they went up like yesterday. The v cube collection is now $121.00


Isn't that what it always was? The v7 on v-cubes.com is $57.12, I don't think it was ever cheaper than that. Although yea, you'll be paying more for shipping from them.


Kyle Girard said:


> I dont think they have 7 layer knockoffs yet XD


Yes they do... although it isn't a "v7" like you asked for. Don't get it.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > they went up like yesterday. The v cube collection is now $121.00
> ...



No.. they were doing like a "deal" thing the collection was $113.03


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok well you asked for v7, not a collection, the v7 price didn't go up.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > they went up like yesterday. The v cube collection is now $121.00
> ...



send me the link (i will NOT buy it)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> send me the link (i will NOT buy it)


Yes you will, you're looking for the cheapest 7x7 available. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9510


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > send me the link (i will NOT buy it)
> ...



no im buying the v7


----------



## krazedkat (Mar 25, 2009)

Its $70.34 CAD if you live in Canada.. In Saskatoon there is a puzzle store (Puzzlemaster.ca) that sells them for $80...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 25, 2009)

i would buy it from v-cubes.com just in case you lose a part. with so many small pieces, they are really easy to lose. fortunately, mr verdes is a very generous guy and will gladly send you a replacement for free if you lose something. i dont think you can get replacement parts if you buy from anywhere else.


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a real 7x7x7x V-cube, solved less than 25 times on ebay right now for 50 buyout, free shipping...PM me for link or search for it


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 25, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> i would buy it from v-cubes.com just in case you lose a part. with so many small pieces, they are really easy to lose. fortunately, mr verdes is a very generous guy and will gladly send you a replacement for free if you lose something. i dont think you can get replacement parts if you buy from anywhere else.



I bought from thinkgeek, and I lost a center cap. Thinkgeek didn't have any extra. So I contacted v-cubes and they sent me some caps in the mail. Awesome service!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 25, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Girard said:
> ...



You obviously don't understand even the bare fundamentals of international commerce and exchange rates. They aren't selling their products in US dollars, so of course the price is going to change daily.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...


thanks! that clears alot of confusion.....


----------

